# Boveda Humidity Packs in Sealed Storage - Your Thoughts?



## GVH (May 24, 2014)

I've been experimenting with different humidity level Boveda large Humi-Packs in sealed, air-tight storage containers (like Tupperware, but truly air-tight). Seems like a lower level of humidity works better in the closed environment. Right now using 65% in most of the "Tupperdors" - but have 69% in a few, and the cigars smoke like they are a little too wet - not bad, but noticeable. I like the sealed storage with Boveda's that adjust for relative humidity within a pretty broad temp range. Less to think about. So, if you have longer term experience with the Boveda bags in sealed containers, what is your preference and how do you respond to the proposition that less RH seems better for sealed containers? Thanks! George


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

65 is more ideal for tupperware or cooler storage, because you don't have the loss of moisture that you'll get associated with a wooden humidor. The plastic isn't going to absorb or buffer the moisture, it will solely be up to the Boveda pack to do the work. The reason you use slightly higher RH Boveda packs in a wooden humidor, for instance using 69% packs, is because of the loss of humidity from the wood and the seal itself never being able to be fully air tight.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I keep my long term storage at 65%. My humi is at 65% as well and my table top that I keep my "ready to go smokes" in is at 63%.

Just what I have found to work best for me.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I use large 62 bovedas in my humidor and 4 tupperdors. They work great for both but as mentioned the ones in my humi need to be swapped out more often since humidors breathe. I bought a bulk pack off amazon so I keep a bunch recharging and swap as needed. I've noticed with my tupperdors though that the added moisture from recently purchased sticks is enough to keep things from ever drying out.


----------



## GVH (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Michael and Brandon - the info helps - and I'm trying not to be too anal about the whole thing - but feel like I need to learn more to protect my investment into some fine smokes! Seems like the cigars I have at 65% smoke better generally.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GVH said:


> Thanks Michael and Brandon - the info helps - and I'm trying not to be too anal about the whole thing - but feel like I need to learn more to protect my investment into some fine smokes! *Seems like the cigars I have at 65% smoke better generally.*


No prob! :smoke:

And I concur. I find that all sticks smoke better at a lower RH. I mainly smoke maduro wrapper cigars, and I find that 60%-63% is the primo RH to light up a big oily dark wrapper. That's why I take my stored cigars to a lower humidified table top humi before smoking them.

Depending on what you like to smoke, YMMV.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I use 65% Boveda's in all my tupperdors. In my long term storage I also add dry kitty litter. The packs have lasted well over a year and are still amost as new. Of course, I live where the ambient RH is almost always above 70%. That is the reason for the litter. I usually have to remove the KL a couple times a year to dry. This is done whenever the storage gets above about 68%.

As I open my daily smoke tupperdor right now, It is 78° and the Rh is at 92%. Might as well be raining but the dog needs to run/walk.


----------



## GVH (May 24, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> As I open my daily smoke tupperdor right now, It is 78° and the Rh is at 92%. Might as well be raining but the dog needs to run/walk.


92% humidity reminds me of Tokyo in the summer (or Philly). Not comfortable! I have the opposite problem - humidity averages about half of what yours is where I am.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

My first thought was, since Boveda packs aren't cigars, that this thread belongs in the Cigar Accessory forum. So, I moved it 

Secondly, the problem we encounter with tupperwhatevers, is that of condensation. Boveda's are great little products, but they're slow, when compared to Heartfelt Humidity beads. As such, they can't keep up with changes in environment, which is why most people who use them will put a cedar spill, or two in with them. This works as a buffer, absorbing excess moisture from condensation very quickly. I would also say that anything over 65% in an 'air tight' container is going to be problematic.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

I started with 72% bovedas when i just had one desktop humidor. Then i replaced the large desktop humidor with 4 small 20cigar humidors and moved them inside the 66F Haier wine cooler  Now using 2x 69% boveda packs in each and cigars do very well.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

I live in a desert and switched to closed environments because I had a big problem with keeping RH stable in my wooden humidor. I use a large acrylic jar with a boveda two pack holder as a divider so it gets some buffering and cedar aroma, this is for "on the deck" smokes. I also use a small 8 bottle wineador and it has three large trays, and two cedar cigar boxes to help it regulate, this is for resting and eventually aging. I use 69% bovedas in both and they keep things nice and stable. Tried 65% at first but had wrapper issues, I think because my usually dry smoking environment. A friend of mine uses a tuppador and 72% packets and seems to do OK as well. I get the feeling this is flipped for people in humid environments which is why a lot of people prefer 65% or even 62% humidity. Important thing is to get your cigars where you like them and then keep them there, no matter what the number is.


----------



## GVH (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the input - and thanks Herf for moving the thread. My error as a noob - won't happen again.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

I keep most of my smokes in ziplocks with 69% bovedas. Only been storing for about 8 months like this but the cigars burn well and taste great. It is dry here and I open the bags usually 1 or 2 times a week. Also have a bit of cedar spill in each bag. Good luck


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Whole boatload of Lock & Lock storage containers. Use 62% large boveda packs. All of them are still very squishy after 3 years. I air them out once a month and have sp boards in there with the cigars.


----------

